# Buzzfeed: zootopia meant for furries



## Bloodhowl (Mar 17, 2016)

www.buzzfeed.com: Proof Disney Is Actually Marketing "Zootopia" To Furries du Uuuuuh buzzfeed.


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 17, 2016)

Who cares about Buzzfeed?


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 17, 2016)

Didn't we already establish that Disney was going out of their way to market Zootopia to Furries?


----------



## Bloodhowl (Mar 18, 2016)

Yeah I know I just found it how silly that they are making a big deal out of it.


----------



## FurryComputerNerd (Mar 25, 2016)

Bloodhowl said:


> Yeah I know I just found it how silly that they are making a big deal out of it.



Just playing devil's advocate here but it's fairly obvious why they're doing this: *attention*. Buzzfeed has always been about this as more views = more advert $$$. Now if you're a writer at Buzzfeed being told by your boss to get some relevant carp out by the end of the day and your co-workers snatch all the current events, you'll probably pick something fictitious, like a newly-released movie. Unfortunately Batman v Superman wasn't out at the time of writing so that's out, which leaves Zootopia. Now the masses didn't know about this film and a certain easily targeted group happens to enjoy it. This could be a big payday for media. Who wouldn't want to do this? (In their opinion) some internet guys get hurt, but you'll stir up some commotion and make your company some sweet advert money. So of course they do exactly that and publish this article.

TLDR: The masses don't know this so Buzzfeed took advantage to make $$$

Sorry if this is incredibly off-topic, still new and finding my place. Just wanted to play Devil's Advocate.


----------

